# ford 8000



## ford8000 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi... I was wondering if anybody had suggestions for a stuck high/low lever..I was using the tractor (ford 8000) in low fine...i went to high and it came out of lowfine...but than froze..:dazed i cant get it back to low...so its just sitting..high low worked fine before...i havent used it though all winter...so i got a warmer on the transmission cast hoping its something simple like its just cold... the shifter arm has in and out play so its not frozen in the bushing... any ideas??? going to pull the trans cover off this week .

thank &
peace


----------



## Jflorin23 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi have you fixed the problem? I'm having the same problem with my 8000
Thanks john


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Jflorin23,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Forum.

My understanding of the original note is that he shifted the HI-LO shifter to HI and it is stuck in HI. 

Put your shift levers in neutral and remove the transmission cover. Take care not to lose anything into the transmission. There may be some spring loaded detents held down by the cover. Just raise the cover carefully and they should stay in place.

Disconnect the safety switch wires. and put the cover aside.

Study the shift forks and you will see that the HI-LO fork is not in neutral. Take a big screwdriver and move it back to neutral. 

Button her up and see how it works.


----------

